# Autotrail scout Fridge issues



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hello all, A mate of mine has a 2007 autotrail Scout, just recently, after the habitation service the fridge has started to play up, on EHU everything is fine but on gas the fridge hardly gets cool.

He has taken it to the local dealer who serviced it, they found no faults and they said the fridge should drop to around 5 degrees but is only getting to 10 and blamed the fact that the out side temperature was a little hot so the fridge had no chance, which I thought was rubbish as my van works perfectly in all temperatures.

The other strange thing is the freezer part as it is a fridge freezer works fine on either power.

any ideas anyone?

Tezza


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Try removing the ventilation covers, get as much air through the back of the fridge as possible, if that does not work rig a fan up.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

i was having similiar probs this week. 

Try this..... as it worked for me.

That clip thing that i assume is part of the thermostat, that is attached to the silver blades inside the fridge. Well, i found my fridge was chilling nicely ... THEN !!!.... it would go warmer inside. I looked at the clip in question to find Ice stuck to it. All around was melted other than this small amount of ice. So this ice must be telling the machine it's freezing in ere, where in fact it's only cold on the clip due to the ice and nowhere else.

So i slid the clip off and dangled it in thin air between the runs on the top shelf, ensuring no contact with metal, yogurt lid or bacon rashers. 

Almost straight away.... it was gettting colder and stayed so for days till i got home.

Let me know if it worked for you.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Just an update, the fridge now sems to be working fine, it looks like the vent covers were preventing it from working as it should do.

Thanks for your help


----------

